# Bundestrojaner wurde bereits eingesetzt



## Freakless08 (26. Juni 2011)

Laut dem bayerische Justizministerium wurde der Bundestrojaner bereits fünf mal im Jahr 2009-2010 verwendet.
Darunter waren allerdings keine Delikte wie z.B. eine Terrorvereinigung sondern unter anderem ein Fall eines Pharmaangestellten der wegen "Handel mit Betäubungs- und Arzneimitteln" unter Verdacht stand.
Der Trojaner wurde bei einem "Check" an einem Münchner Flughafen heimlich auf den Laptop aufgespielt worden.
Die Funktion des Trojaners sind unteranderem Internettelefonate und Chats abzufangen sowie Fotos von der Bildschirmoberfläche zu speichern.

Die CSU war die erste Partei welche die heimliche Onlinedurchsuchung im Jahr 2008 - trotz heftiger Kritik der Opposition - eingeführt hatte. Im Juni 2009 wurde das Gesetz etwas abgeändert so das die Polizei nicht mehr heimlich in Wohnungen eindringen darf, um Spionage-Software zu installieren.

http://blog.fefe.de/?ts=b3957814
heise online - Bayern setzte Landestrojaner mehrfach ein
Computerspionage: Polizei setzte Bayerntrojaner wiederholt ein - Golem.de


----------



## zøtac (26. Juni 2011)

Unter aller sau, aber was will man von dem Politiker Pack schon erwarten?


----------



## HAWX (26. Juni 2011)

zøtac schrieb:
			
		

> Unter aller sau, aber was will man von dem Politiker Pack schon erwarten?



Seh ich genauso! So etwas müsste man mal auf deren PC's/Notebook's/Smartphone's rauf schleusen.


----------



## SaKuL (26. Juni 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> Seh ich genauso! So etwas müsste man mal auf deren PC's/Notebook's/Smartphone's rauf schleusen.


 
Schon in Arbeit...


----------



## Borkenkaefer (27. Juni 2011)

Heftige Sache.
@sakul: was weißt du was wir nicht wissen? klär uns auf


----------



## takan (27. Juni 2011)

wurde schon öfter eingesetzt, das lka macht sich alles schön mit den zahlen, aber wenns wunderts


----------



## Spieler911 GTA4 (27. Juni 2011)

Man müsste mal auf den Pc´s der Politiker sowas installieren und sie verfolgen bis ins nächste Puff. Die Bild Zeitung einen Bericht verfassen lassen und die Scheinmoral etwas ins rechte Licht rücken 

lg


----------



## MG42 (27. Juni 2011)

Das was die Politiker tun ist nicht in Ordnung, dann mault ihr, vertreten ein paar "Rebellen" eure Bürgerrechte kommt ihr mit ZUCHT und ANSTAND, gehts noch, wisst ihr überhaupt noch was ihr wollt ihr moralischen Einfaltspinsel???


----------



## King_Sony (27. Juni 2011)

Mit Truecrypt verschlüsseln und das hat sich


----------



## poiu (27. Juni 2011)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Darunter waren allerdings keine Delikte wie z.B. eine Terrorvereinigung sondern unter anderem ein Fall eines



da fällt mir ja das wieder ein 

YouTube - ‪Du bist Terrorist‬‏


----------



## Leandros (27. Juni 2011)

Ich finde Anon sollte mal die Deutsche Bundesregierung Hacken!


----------



## HAWX (27. Juni 2011)

Leandros schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde Anon sollte mal die Deutsche Bundesregierung Hacken!



Die würden sich wundern


----------



## evosociety (27. Juni 2011)

King_Sony schrieb:


> Mit Truecrypt verschlüsseln und das hat sich


 
Verrate doch keine Staatsgeheimnisse 

Truecrypt und der richtige Ramcleaner und die Ermittler lassen die Rechner bei einer Hausdurchsuchung direkt stehen, falls man sie drauf hinweist. Fakt.


----------



## Leandros (27. Juni 2011)

Wenn sie Bildschirm und Tastatur mitschneiden bringt auch TrueCrypt nichts.


----------



## Clawhammer (27. Juni 2011)

Ja aber man es doch eigentl. mitbekommen ob da was im Hintergrund laufen tut...zum als Prozess im Taskmanager oder oder oder...


----------



## Axel_Foly (27. Juni 2011)

gut das man weiß wo der aufgespielt wurde ... somit einfach das ding nicht mitnehmen bei fliegen und sie können nix machen


----------



## Darkfleet85 (27. Juni 2011)

Ist doch nichts neues... die können auch dein Handy abhören wenn schon nur der Akku drin ist. Das heisst es liegt auf deinem Tisch du diskutierst mit nem Kumpel und die hören alles mit.
Klar die brauchen einen Verdacht, aber der besteht schon wenn ein Polizist sagt: "Ich hab nen Verdacht" ^^

Die Leute die jedoch abgehört werden, haben Dreck am Stecken und gehören hinter Schloss und Riegel.


----------



## Kev95 (27. Juni 2011)

Das gibts doch wohl echt nich. 

*Willkommen Stasi 2.0!*

Was ist wenn die damit unschuldige Verdächtige "abhören", Pech gehabt oder wie?
Das Spielchen muss echt mal umgedreht werden...


----------



## KrHome (27. Juni 2011)

King_Sony schrieb:


> Mit Truecrypt verschlüsseln und das hat sich


 Und was soll das bitte gegen Bildschirmfotos und Chat/Skype/Tastatur-Logger bringen? 

Truecrypt hilft höchstens, wenn dir bei einer Hausdurchsuchung der PC abgenommen wird.

@topic:
Wieder was gelernt. Wenn am Flughafen kurz einer mein(en) Smartphone/Laptop mitnimmt, System neu aufsetzen. 



Clawhammer schrieb:


> Ja aber man es doch eigentl. mitbekommen ob da  was im Hintergrund laufen tut...zum als Prozess im Taskmanager oder  oder oder...


Ein handelsüblicher Keylogger trägt sich natürlich nicht in den Taskmanager ein.  Den kannst du theoretisch über Ausführen/CMD zwar beenden, aber nur wenn du den genauen Namen der .exe kennst.


----------



## Simlog (27. Juni 2011)

*Lachflash* der Bundestrojander  hahahha , allein der name ist göttlich .


----------



## kühlprofi (27. Juni 2011)

KrHome schrieb:


> Und was soll das bitte gegen Bildschirmfotos und Chat/Skype/Tastatur-Logger bringen?
> 
> Truecrypt hilft höchstens, wenn dir bei einer Hausdurchsuchung der PC abgenommen wird.
> 
> ...


 
Das merkst du nicht und wenn das Bundestrojaner sind, werden diese auch nicht als solche erkannt.
Bestimmt noch ein bisschen Geld zu Symantec und Co. geflossen damit das auch so bleibt.


----------



## kc1992 (27. Juni 2011)

Wie soll der gute denn heißen 
ErsBöserJunge.exe
AngieKnowsYoureGuilty.exe

haha


----------



## fac3l3ss (27. Juni 2011)

Ich finde das auch total daneben! 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Darkfleet85 (27. Juni 2011)

Das wird auch nicht bei kleinkiffer oder kavaliersdelikten gemacht. 

Wenn es nicht so viele Spinner auf dieser Welt gäbe wäre das auch nicht nötig.


----------



## DaStash (27. Juni 2011)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Laut dem bayerische Justizministerium wurde der Bundestrojaner bereits fünf mal im Jahr 2009-2010 verwendet.
> Darunter waren allerdings keine Delikte wie z.B. eine Terrorvereinigung sondern unter anderem ein Fall eines Pharmaangestellten der wegen "Handel mit Betäubungs- und Arzneimitteln" unter Verdacht stand.
> Der Trojaner wurde bei einem "Check" an einem Münchner Flughafen heimlich auf den Laptop aufgespielt worden.
> Die Funktion des Trojaners sind unteranderem Internettelefonate und Chats abzufangen sowie Fotos von der Bildschirmoberfläche zu speichern.
> ...


 Hab da mal eine Frage. Du redest die ganze zeit vom Bundestrojaner aber in den ganzen Quellenangaben wird immer nur vom Bayerntrojaner geredet. Woher weißt du das es sich dabei um die gleichen Trojaner handelt?
MfG


----------



## King_Sony (27. Juni 2011)

KrHome schrieb:


> Und was soll das bitte gegen Bildschirmfotos und Chat/Skype/Tastatur-Logger bringen?



Und wie wollen die den installieren wenn Truecrypt drauf ist 0_o.

Es ist ja wohl klar, dass es dir nichts bring wenn du hinterher verschlüsselst 

LG sony


----------



## negert (27. Juni 2011)

Die Frage: Wer programmiert das Ding und: kommt er wenn er fertig hat in den Knast...

Eigentlich ist sowas ne absolute Frechheit. Hacker nutzen solche Software zu ihren Gunsten genauso wie die Regierung. Wo ist der Unterschied?


----------



## m-o-m-o (27. Juni 2011)

Noch ein Grund mehr, so schnell wie möglich auf Linux umzusteigen 

->Noch ein Grund mehr, das System für eine schnelle VM aufzurüsten  (Wo bleiben BD und Sandy E?)


----------



## King_Sony (27. Juni 2011)

m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Noch ein Grund mehr, so schnell wie möglich auf Linux umzusteigen
> 
> ->Noch ein Grund mehr, das System für eine schnelle VM aufzurüsten  (Wo bleiben BD und Sandy E?)


 
Wenn dann einen Mac, dann haben die auch Mal mit Kompatibilitätsproblemen zu Kämpfen


----------



## Darkfleet85 (27. Juni 2011)

Gibt auch USB Sticks mit Keylogger für ein paar Euro, die Daten in eine Datei zu schreiben wird wohl noch einfacher sein.

Das Mittel dient der Indiz/Beweisfindung, abhören von VOIP, etc. immer weinen wenn Sony oder was gehackt wird und wenn die Behörden was dagegen tun sind sie auch die bösen. Diese Trojaner werden gezielt eingesetzt und nicht jedem 14jährigen COD Kid auf die Kiste gespielt.

Übrigens ist es keine grosse Sache mit einem Binder z.B ein Bild mit einer Anwendung zu verknüpfen wie (Beispiel.jpg) diese mit zielgerichtetem Inhalt an das Zielobjekt senden (E-mail) wie es täglich tausendfach mit trojaner gemacht wird, und abwarten. Im Gegensatz zu den anderen Trojanern, verfolgt dieser Straftäter und nicht das Gegenteil. Ihr könnt ja stolz sein das ihr so eine moderne Regierung habt. Manche von euch sollten wohl mal eine Woche in ein Ghetto wohnen gehen (z.b Südamerika) wenn ihrs überlebt denkt ihr wohl anders über eueren Stand hier.

Das der Trojaner nicht erkannt wird liegt wohl daran dass er wie gesagt gezielt eingesetzt wird und es nicht ihr Ziel ist diesen zu verbreiten (wodurch er auch nicht in Kontakt mit den Antivirenhersteller kommt), da dies sogar die Arbeit/Identifikation erschweren würde. Falls jemand dreck am stecken hat, wird der PC nach genug beweisen sowieso beschlagnahmt und wenn nicht, können sie den Trojaner ja wieder löschen.-

Nochmal für die Regierungs"gegner" wer durch solche Massnahmen überwacht werden muss, der hat auch was getan. Denn für eine Überwachung braucht es einen richterlichen Beschluss, und den gibts nicht wenn jemand ein Tshirt im H&M für 9.90 euro geklaut hat, oder an die Bahnhofwand gepinkelt hat.

Schon wenn nur 1ner gefasst wird durch den Trojaner, welche z.b Kinderpornos verbreitet, hat sich das gelohnt.

Ausserdem kann die Polizei auch jedes Handy mit 2-3 Mausklicks abhören, das stört dann niemanden LOL

Und immernoch lieber einen beschis*ener Trojaner, als wie vor 2009 das die Polizei in deine Wohnung darf um Spionagemittel zu montieren, das ist ein Fortschritt.


----------



## King_Sony (27. Juni 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Gibt auch USB Sticks mit Keylogger für ein paar Euro, die Daten in eine Datei zu schreiben wird wohl noch einfacher sein.


 
Hi,
war das auf Truecrypt oder Mac(war natürlich nur ein Scherz ) bezogen, oder auf was anderes?


----------



## Darkfleet85 (27. Juni 2011)

Mit Truecrypt kann man meines Wissens nur vereinzelnte Verzeichnisse verschlüsseln


----------



## King_Sony (27. Juni 2011)

Nope, auch ganze Festplatten(auch Systemplatte=> Ohne PW kein Windowsstart )


----------



## Darkfleet85 (27. Juni 2011)

King_Sony schrieb:


> Nope, auch ganze Festplatten(auch Systemplatte=> Ohne PW kein Windowsstart )


 
Bringt aber nichts wenn du ne Mail mit dem Trojaner öffnest und der Keylogger jede Tastenaktivität live aufzeichnet.

Kannst es ja mal testen!


----------



## Lexx (27. Juni 2011)

> Truecrypt


schützt aber nicht vor screenprints


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (27. Juni 2011)

m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Noch ein Grund mehr, so schnell wie möglich auf Linux umzusteigen
> 
> ->Noch ein Grund mehr, das System für eine schnelle VM aufzurüsten  (Wo bleiben BD und Sandy E?)



Ich hab den Schritt mit Linux bereits gemacht und kann es jedem nur empfehlen. Ich nutze Windows nur noch zum Spielen...
Eine absolute Unverschämtheit. Wer auch immer das mit dem Youtube-Video "Du bist Terrorist" gepostet hat - recht hat er. Wenn ich mal für mich selber sorgen muss/ kann, hau ich glaub ich aus diesem maroden Land ab. Unser Politikerpack kriegt es einfach immer wieder hin.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (27. Juni 2011)

Lexx schrieb:


> schützt aber nicht vor screenprints


 
Wie es mit dem Freispeicher aussieht ist auch noch so eine Frage, wenn der nicht überschrieben wird, sind da nämlich schön alle Daten drauf... übrigens können Datenretter auch Festplatten die im Feuer oder Wasser waren auswerten,


----------



## Anchorage (27. Juni 2011)

Ich will mein eigenes Übermächtisicheres Programm entwickeln das jeden Rechner grillt der auch nur versucht auf meinen rechner zuzugreifen.


----------



## Anchorage (27. Juni 2011)

cPT_cAPSLOCK schrieb:


> Ich hab den Schritt mit Linux bereits gemacht und kann es jedem nur empfehlen. Ich nutze Windows nur noch zum Spielen...
> Eine absolute Unverschämtheit. Wer auch immer das mit dem Youtube-Video "Du bist Terrorist" gepostet hat - recht hat er. Wenn ich mal für mich selber sorgen muss/ kann, hau ich glaub ich aus diesem maroden Land ab. Unser Politikerpack kriegt es einfach immer wieder hin.


 Glaubst du das Linux unhackbar ist ? Du lebst aufm Falschen planeten.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (27. Juni 2011)

Anchorage schrieb:


> Glaubst du das Linux unhackbar ist ? Du lebst aufm Falschen planeten.



Ab jetzt bald sowieso, wenn die Leute von Anon oder den anderen Freaks schnappen kriegen die evtl. nen Deal mit den Behörden zusammenzuarbeiten oder in den Knast zu gehen. Denn diese kann man brauchen, ob die jetzt im Knast sitzen oder hinternem PC von der Regierung weiss sowieso keine Sau und interessiert auch keinen.


----------



## King_Sony (27. Juni 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Bringt aber nichts wenn du ne Mail mit dem Trojaner öffnest und der Keylogger jede Tastenaktivität live aufzeichnet.



Naja, es schütz halt vor unerlaubten Zugriff(Wenn es geklaut wird, o.Ä.). Das es nicht vor Viren schützt ist klar^^. Aber trotzdem bekommt man mit einem Keylogger nicht das Passwort von Truecrypt raus(zumindest nicht das der Sysplatte , die Passwörter für andere Platten natürlich schon), außer man verwendet Passwörter doppelt.

LG Sony


----------



## Darkfleet85 (27. Juni 2011)

King_Sony schrieb:


> Naja, es schütz halt vor unerlaubten Zugriff(Wenn es geklaut wird, o.Ä.). Das es nicht vor Viren schützt ist klar^^. Aber trotzdem bekommt man mit einem Keylogger nicht das Passwort von Truecrypt raus(wenn Sysplatte damit verschlüsselt wird, die Passwörter für andere Platten natürlich schon), außer man verwendet Passwörter doppelt.
> 
> LG Sony



Der Trojaner der ja bekanntlich nicht von Antivirensoftware erkannt wird bemerkst du ja nicht. Und um das PW einzugeben, nehm ich mal an, brauchst du ja die Tastatur, dann ist es genauso im log, auch wenn dir dein Bildschirm nur ***** anzeigt! 

Ich denke mal Truecrypt zahlt sich aus wenn sie eine Hausdurchsuchung machen und deine Datenträger beschlagnahmen, vor diesen Trojanern jedoch wage ich zu bezweifeln das es was bringt. Es können nur Daten verschlüsselt werden die bereits bestehen. Truecrypt kann keine Texte verschlüsseln die du noch nicht eingegeben hast. Ich wage zu bezweifeln das Truecrypt eingabesignale direkt verschlüsselt


----------



## Lan_Party (27. Juni 2011)

1. Wer ist/sind Anon? Hacker wahrscheinlich  aber was habt/ haben er/sie so besonderes gemacht?
2. Was ist TrueCrypt und wie sicher ist es?
3.Gibt es diesen Trojaner nur in Bayern oder in ganz Deutschland?

Ich finde sowas unmöglich.


----------



## fac3l3ss (27. Juni 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> 1. Wer ist/sind Anon? Hacker wahrscheinlich  aber was habt/ haben er/sie so besonderes gemacht?
> 2. Was ist TrueCrypt und wie sicher ist es?
> 3.Gibt es diesen Trojaner nur in Bayern oder in ganz Deutschland?
> 
> Ich finde sowas unmöglich.


 1. Es ist eine Hackergruppe, mit einer gewissen "Moral". Der Name ist "Anonymous"
2. TrueCrypt ist eine Programm zur Festplattenverschlüsselung.
3. Wüsste ich auch gerne!
4. Ich auch 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## King_Sony (27. Juni 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Der Trojaner der ja bekanntlich nicht von Antivirensoftware erkannt wird bemerkst du ja nicht. Und um das PW einzugeben, nehm ich mal an, brauchst du ja die Tastatur, dann ist es genauso im log, auch wenn dir dein Bildschirm nur ***** anzeigt!
> 
> Ich denke mal Truecrypt zahlt sich aus wenn sie eine Hausdurchsuchung machen und deine Datenträger beschlagnahmen, vor diesen Trojanern jedoch wage ich zu bezweifeln das es was bringt. Es können nur Daten verschlüsselt werden die bereits bestehen. Truecrypt kann keine Texte verschlüsseln die du noch nicht eingegeben hast. Ich wage zu bezweifeln das Truecrypt eingabesignale direkt verschlüsselt


 
Ich glaub, du kennst TC nicht . Es lädt einen Bootmanager auf deine HDD. Danach wird die komplette Platte verschlüsselt. So bevor Windoof jetzt starten kann muss die Platte "entschlüsselt" werden. Dafür ist der Bootmanager da, der vor Windows startet 

@Lan: FBI beißt sich an verschlüsselten Festplatten die Zähne aus - Netzpolitik - derStandard.at


----------



## GTA 3 (27. Juni 2011)

Hmm es war schön in eure Festplatten reinschauen zu dürfen. 
Ne aber im ernst, schade dass man den Staat nicht verklagen kann, das ist natürlich unter aller Sau


----------



## zøtac (27. Juni 2011)

Failed to run Bundestrojaner.exe. Please switch to Windows.


----------



## King_Sony (27. Juni 2011)

GTA 3 schrieb:


> Hmm es war schön in eure Festplatten reinschauen zu dürfen.
> Ne aber im ernst, schade dass man den Staat nicht verklagen kann, das ist natürlich unter aller Sau


 
Naja, wenn Terroristen etwas in die Luft sprengen auch . Außerdem wer sich so ein Ding einfängt ist selber Schuld. Wenn du deinen Lapi in fremde Hände gibst musst du davon ausgehen, dass die dir was daraufspielen können.

LG sony


----------



## Anchorage (27. Juni 2011)

King_Sony schrieb:


> Naja, wenn Terroristen etwas in die Luft sprengen auch . Außerdem wer sich so ein Ding einfängt ist selber Schuld. Wenn du deinen Lapi in fremde Hände gibst musst du davon ausgehen, dass die dir was daraufspielen können.
> 
> LG sony



Schonma was von Flughafen Wlan gehört ?


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (27. Juni 2011)

Anchorage schrieb:


> Glaubst du das Linux unhackbar ist ? Du lebst aufm Falschen planeten.


 Hab ich das je behauptet?
Gegenfrage: glaubst du, dass Windows sicherer ist als Linux?...


----------



## King_Sony (27. Juni 2011)

Anchorage schrieb:


> Schonma was von Flughafen Wlan gehört ?



Ja, aber ich sehe den Bezug nicht :?


----------



## Lan_Party (27. Juni 2011)

King_Sony schrieb:
			
		

> @Lan: FBI beißt sich an verschlüsselten Festplatten die Zähne aus - Netzpolitik - derStandard.at



WTF!!? o.O Wozu noch ein AntiVir Programm wenn man sowas hat. Aber sowas gibt es doch auch im BIOS oder verwechsele ich da was? Bei mir im BIOS kann ich es so einstellen das ich erst ein passwort eingeben muss bevor der PC weiterbootet aber auf das BIOS kann ich davor trotzdem eingreifen.


----------



## King_Sony (27. Juni 2011)

da verwechselst du was . Wenn jmd. z.B. deine HDD absteckt und bei sich ran sind die Daten wieder aufrufbar, bei TC kann man ohne Passwort nicht ran(solange du ein sicheres Passwort hast ), außerdem gibts fürs Bios Masterpasses, etc. .

Aber Antiviren Programm brauchst du trotzdem noch, weil es schützt nur vor direkten Zugriff. Zum Schutz gegen Trojaner etc, dient es nicht 

LG sony


----------



## joel3214 (27. Juni 2011)

Der Trojaner hilft vielleicht gegen solche Leute aber sicher nicht gegen "Hacker" die ihr Handwerk verstehen.
Einfach ein Netz Überwacher mitlaufen lassen schon sehe ich jederzeit welches Prog wo hin telefoniert und da man ja normalerweise seine Programme kennt die auf dem Rechner sind sieht man auch sofort wenn da was neues dabei ist.
Wobei das auch nicht nötig ist einfach eine VM nutzen ohne install rechte. Noch so einstellen das sie sich zurücksetzt wenn man sie nicht mehr braucht und es hat sich ausspioniert. Falls mal was durchkommt wenn man selber was infiziertes installieren sollte aus versehen. 
Das ganze mit TC absichern fertig ist die Festung 
Und da der Bundestrojaner auch nur ein Stinknormaler Rat sein wird wie alle anderen auch kommt er da auch nicht durch.


----------



## Lan_Party (27. Juni 2011)

Achso. Ohh man das nenne ich mal Sicher. 



			
				evosociety schrieb:
			
		

> Truecrypt und der richtige Ramcleaner und die Ermittler lassen die Rechner bei einer Hausdurchsuchung direkt stehen, falls man sie drauf hinweist. Fakt.


Wiso das den? Sie dürfen alles mitnehmen und wenn sowas drauf ist musst du es doch wieder runterhauen oder nicht?


----------



## King_Sony (27. Juni 2011)

@joel3214 : Schon Mal von Refog gehört? Schlimmer als Herpes 




Lan_Party schrieb:


> Wiso das den? Sie dürfen alles mitnehmen und wenn sowas drauf ist musst du es doch wieder runterhauen oder nicht?


 
Er meinte, weil sie dann keine Chance haben an deine Daten zu kommen


----------



## Lan_Party (27. Juni 2011)

King_Sony schrieb:
			
		

> Er meinte, weil sie dann keine Chance haben an deine Daten zu kommen


Ja aber wenn es nicht geht muss man doch diese Programme deaktieviren.


----------



## joel3214 (27. Juni 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> Achso. Ohh man das nenne ich mal Sicher.
> 
> 
> Wiso das den? Sie dürfen alles mitnehmen und wenn sowas drauf ist musst du es doch wieder runterhauen oder nicht?


 Nein nicht in De du musst das PW nicht raus rücken.


Sry aber Refog hat vielleicht Persistant wenn überhaupt ist aber trotzdem auch nur ein Standard Tool.
Aber das ist bei einer VM die sich wiederherstellt auch kein Problem da sie ja nichts speichert somit auch nichts zurückblieben kann.


----------



## Lan_Party (27. Juni 2011)

joel3214 schrieb:
			
		

> Nein nicht in De du musst das PW nicht raus rücken.
> 
> Sry aber Refog hat vielleicht Persistant wenn überhaupt ist aber trotzdem auch nur ein Standard Tool.
> Aber das ist bei einer VM die sich wiederherstellt auch kein Problem da sie ja nichts speichert somit auch nichts zurückblieben kann.



Dan reicht es aber auch wenn ich ein einfaches Windows passwort habe.

Edit: Geht es jetzt eig. nur um Bayern oder um ganz Deutschland?


----------



## King_Sony (27. Juni 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> Dan reicht es aber auch wenn ich ein einfaches Windows passwort habe.
> 
> Edit: Geht es jetzt eig. nur um Bayern oder um ganz Deutschland?


 
Nein, weil das einfach zu umgehen ist


----------



## King_Sony (27. Juni 2011)

joel3214 schrieb:


> Nein nicht in De du musst das PW nicht raus rücken.
> 
> 
> Sry aber Refog hat vielleicht Persistant wenn überhaupt ist aber trotzdem auch nur ein Standard Tool.
> Aber das ist bei einer VM die sich wiederherstellt auch kein Problem da sie ja nichts speichert somit auch nichts zurückblieben kann.



Aber halt nicht für unwissenden Ottonormalverbraucher


----------



## Lan_Party (27. Juni 2011)

Welchen Ramcleaner könnt Ihr empfehlen? Sollte kostenlos sein. Also wenn das Amt bei mir vor der Haustür steht können die gleoch wieder fahren.


----------



## King_Sony (27. Juni 2011)

die werden es trotzdem mitnehmen, allein schon um dich zu verunsichern.

Außerdem, wenn sie bei dir klingeln, musst du schon schlimme Sachen getan haben/es mit dem Dowloaden übertrieben haben


----------



## Lan_Party (27. Juni 2011)

Oder man hat Streß mit dem Finanzamt weil DIE Ihre Arbeit einfach nicht richtig machen...


----------



## King_Sony (27. Juni 2011)

Bekommt man deswegen schon eine hausdurchsuchung?

Oder steht dein Name auf der Steuercd


----------



## KrHome (27. Juni 2011)

King_Sony schrieb:


> Und wie wollen die den installieren wenn Truecrypt drauf ist 0_o.
> 
> Es ist ja wohl klar, dass es dir nichts bring wenn du hinterher verschlüsselst
> 
> LG sony


 Du hast recht. Soweit habe ich nicht gedacht. 

Ich verschlüssel nur einen Container mit privaten Daten auf meinem Laptop, damit nicht jeder, der das Ding klaut, meine private Foto- und Dokumentensammlung hat. Windows könnte er aber noch starten, sieht dann außer dem OS nur nichts. Man kann natürlich die komplette Platte verschlüsseln. Dann wird es unmöglich irgendwas zu installieren - auch keinen Bundestrojaner - da Windows ja noch nichtmal startet.

Letztlich sollte man seine Daten dann aber auch nochmal zuhause irgendwo haben, da man einen verschlüsselten PC sicherlich nicht so schnell wieder bekommt. Die KriPo wird's auch ne zeitlang (Monate) mit Brute Force versuchen (was bei 20 stelligen Passwörtern natürlich trotzdem wenig bringt).


----------



## Lan_Party (27. Juni 2011)

King_Sony schrieb:


> Bekommt man deswegen schon eine hausdurchsuchung?
> 
> Oder steht dein Name auf der Steuercd


 Jop, wenn man seine Arbeit nicht machen kann. Danach Entschuldigt man sich das man nichts kann und muss den PC noch selber abhollen. 

Aber nochmal zurück zur Frage..geht es nur um Bayern oder und ganz Deutschland? Wenn nur Bayern dann würde ich gerne wissen wiso gerade dieses Bundesland.


----------



## KrHome (27. Juni 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> Gibt es diesen Trojaner nur in Bayern oder in ganz Deutschland?


 Es gibt die Bundes- und Landespolizeien mit jeweils festgelegten Zuständigkeitsbereichen. Für jedes Bundesland gibt es ein eigenes Polizeigesetz, für Bayern das PAG. Dort werden die Befugnisse bezüglich des Landestrojaners geregelt (_edit: gerade mal überflogen: müssten die Art. 34a bis d PAG sein. Ich wohne nicht in Bayern, hab also mit dem Gesetz wenig zu tun  _). 

Es gibt also beide Trojanerformen. In der Quelle wird auch gesagt, dass das BKA nicht sonderlich auskunftsfreudig war und man somit in Bayern nachgefragt hat, wie es bei denen auf Landesebene aussieht.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (28. Juni 2011)

KrHome schrieb:
			
		

> Letztlich sollte man seine Daten dann aber auch nochmal zuhause irgendwo haben, da man einen verschlüsselten PC sicherlich nicht so schnell wieder bekommt. Die KriPo wird's auch ne zeitlang (Monate) mit Brute Force versuchen (was bei 20 stelligen Passwörtern natürlich trotzdem wenig bringt).


So wie ich unsere Polizei einschätze, werden die ihre Brutforce-Angriffe noch per hand machen. Oder Dinge wie "passwort", "name" etc. XD


----------



## Borkenkaefer (28. Juni 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Ist doch nichts neues... die können auch dein Handy abhören wenn schon nur der Akku drin ist. Das heisst es liegt auf deinem Tisch du diskutierst mit nem Kumpel und die hören alles mit.
> Klar die brauchen einen Verdacht, aber der besteht schon wenn ein Polizist sagt: "Ich hab nen Verdacht" ^^
> ....


 Hast du dazu auch glaubwürdige Quellen, das würd mich interessieren wie das funktioniert. Gerade das sie max. 3 Mausklicks dazu brauche, wie du in einem deiner späteren Beiträge gesagt hast.



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Die Leute die jedoch abgehört werden, haben Dreck am Stecken und gehören hinter Schloss und Riegel.


Dann müsste man sie aber nicht abhören, sondern könnt sie ja gleich einsperren und Geständnisse aus ihnen rauspressen.


----------

